# Liquid Swat!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi everyone..
Just letting you know that we are open and pumping out orders.

Liquid Swat is an all natural insect repellent made with hydrosols/distillates. It is non-oily, non-staining and with a non-offensive scent. In fact, it can smell quite good.
We offer traditional, rose, lavender, patchouli, blue basil and rosemary & mint.
And straight up SG/Swamp Grade for just the base of yarrow with no other
hydrosols included.
You can find us here.. 
http://liquid-swat.com/shop/

This is our 3rd or 4th year of production and we would love to serve our long-standing customer and welcome any new comers.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Am going to need to get some more of the swamp grade, that really works, does it come in 5 gallon buckets, lol.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

cntrywmnkw said:


> Am going to need to get some more of the swamp grade, that really works, does it come in 5 gallon buckets, lol.


I'm here whenever you are ready! Just lemme know and I will get it out to you.
And... I guess I could send you an actual gallon of it. That's how we store it.. huge gallon jars. Even have their own fridge. 
But the price and the shipping would be a bear.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

This stuff is awesome...


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

countryfied2011 said:


> This stuff is awesome...


You bet it is!!! It's the only stuff that works for me here in SC, I get the Swamp Grade, as that's about what our area is like, our bugs are the size of Pterodactyls, especially the mosquitoes. Thank you Chickenista.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I take it I could lightly spray my dog's coat and it would help repel ticks, with no harm to the dog?

Mon (PS..wouldn't mind nice smelling dogs with no ticks!)


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

frogmammy said:


> I take it I could lightly spray my dog's coat and it would help repel ticks, with no harm to the dog?
> 
> Mon (PS..wouldn't mind nice smelling dogs with no ticks!)


You could. I know my dog's fur is ridiculously thick and it would take a load of the stuff. (luckily I have a washed out bottle with sprayer on the porch that I use to give her a good soaking from time to time.)
What I use it most for on the dog is gnats. They love to hum around her ears and muzzle. Not anymore.
And I gave her a spritz last night because she had a mosquito that was poking around for a tasty spot on her nose.

And it does make her smell better. 

Oh.. and I have customers that use it for their horses as well before a ride. Same thing about the gnats.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

My iPad isn't loading some of the website right. So what is the tooth powder? Is it like toothpaste for brushing? I've been looking for a good one.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

xymenah said:


> My iPad isn't loading some of the website right. So what is the tooth powder? Is it like toothpaste for brushing? I've been looking for a good one.


 
Yep!
It is.
It has..
*Ingredients*:
-*Benotite Clay* - a naturally occurring,
mineral rich clay that helps re-mineralize teeth.
Non-abrasive, yet poishes teeth to a clean shine.

-*Myrrh resin* - used for thousands of year 
for oral care. Anti-microbial and ant-inflammatory.
It fights bacteria and soothes gums.

-*Xylitol* - a sweetner from birch trees that
makes the mouth more alkaline.
It prevents bacterial growth.

I am out of the fennel at the moment though. Not harvest time for the 
seeds yet.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

chickenista said:


> Yep!
> It is.
> It has..
> *Ingredients*:
> ...



Ok thank you. I don't like fennel so that's not a problem. I'm putting in an order.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Does it repel horse flies, deer flies and sweat bees?!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

TxMex said:


> Does it repel horse flies, deer flies and sweat bees?!!


 Um.. I don't have personal experience with those, but other have said that it works.
They spray around their horses' ears before a ride to keep the gnats off too.
It 'should'. Pretty good for anything that wants to eat you, not as good for things that bite from spite.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

TxMex said:


> Does it repel horse flies, deer flies and sweat bees?!!


When I used it it did seem to discourage them. A few landed but the vast majority didn't bite. The area I wore it in is absolutely infested with them.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Any idea if this stuff keeps chiggers away ?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Randy Rooster said:


> Any idea if this stuff keeps chiggers away ?


It does.
Pretty much anything that wants to eat you.
You would need to put it where the chiggers wanna be.. socks, waistband etc. I would give the clothing a serious spritz since it would be absorbed into the clothing when you sprayed it on your skin.
I don't get chiggers (luckiest girl in the world) but DH hasn't had any in years and the only thing different is the Swat.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I buy the cream Swat at Tractor Supple for my horse's face. Could I spray this on my horse instead of horse fly spray?


----------

